# Need help! Hav rescue



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm the new owner of an 8 month old Havanese. The owner -told- me he was 8 months, healthy, potty trained, etc. 

Got the dog home and he doesn't know how to play, couldn't make it up my two front steps to my house (literally), is definitely not potty trained,etc. He is also not neutered.

How do I start training of sorts? I got a bell for the door, that's our start. Took him to the vet (still waiting on the results of the stool sample but I suspect parasties, he had a bloody stool this morning. 

The owner -said- he ate puppy chow, but I'm not convinced. He went crazy when I ate a potato chip. He's a bit underweight, but the vet said not to worry about it (7 pounds). I'm also concerned about his diet due to the loose stools and blood this morning. His behavior seems very normal. Of course I took him to the vet this morning; he said as long as his behavior is normal let's wait until tomorrow for the stool sample results.

He is absolutely the sweetest dog ever. He is incredibly attached to me. I will go the distance for this dog as I suspect he had a yucky first 8 months. However, the researcher in me was not prepared for this. That is, there is a lot I need to know quickly to help him acclimate to us, and vice-versa. Any insight would be appreciated.

Amanda (and Cody)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Amanda and welcome to the forum. it sounds like Cody is going to need a lot of love and patience to start showing his playful side. 
I've fostered several dogs and they all come around after awhile.
It will be a lot of work and he's going to need some time to figure things out but within a few weeks you should start seeing him blossom. 
Taking to the Vet and having him checked out thoroughly is a great 1st step.
I would treat him as you would any new puppy. 
Start out by confining him to a small space and take him potty every hour until he gets on a schedule. 
When he pees outside praise him and give him a treat...make sure to make a big deal of it when he does the right thing 
If he has an accident and you catch him while going pee/poo make a low Uhhhh!!! sound and bring him outside.
If you don't catch him but find an accident clean the area really well with an enzyme cleaner like natures miracle or simple solution. 
If you're sure that he's gone potty and is "empty" you cna let him out to play and eat for 20-30 minutes and then place him back in his crate or x-pen until the next potty break. 
Stairs or fear over new things is as simple as providing LOTS of treats and not forcing the issue. I would bring him to the bottom of the steps and give him a small treat...next move back a little so that he has to reach for the next treat...keep inching back until he refuses to take any more treats or come up the steps and tey again later. 
He'll make progress if you're patient.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Amanda:

You are on the right road-getting him to the vet was the first great step-making the commitment to take care of him-love him and be there for him was the second great step. I am sure there will be lots of caring people willing to give you great advise on potty training and how to get him on a good diet. Also if you have the time you can go to www.havaneserescue.com and check out all the great advise they have-lots of links to help you in the care of your new baby.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks already!

A few more pieces of info. She -said- he was used to a crate. Bought one. He hates it. I absolutely don't trust him at night so I've been putting him in it and offered some Bil-jack treats which he eats. He also doesn't seem to know what a treat it. I bought tons and he doesn't really get excited about them. He eats the Bil-jack kind so I'll go with it. 

He does respond really well to praise. A. I think he has a really big bladder (maybe they didn't let him out often?), B. I lavish praise when he does go. From what I understand they're smart dogs and we should have this cleared up pretty quickly (fingers crossed). Perhaps I'll start with the treats when he goes outside...

He's already doing the stairs. We practiced a lot and he picked it up within a day or so. My mention of it was mostly to indicate what he must have gone through prior to us picking him up. He's very proud of himself now when he so readily goes up and down.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What type of crate was he in at the breeders? I know most of mine like the bigger wire crates, if I were to put them in a smaller plastic crate, I can guarantee they would flip out!
I also think it's normal to have an "adjustment" period when a dog goes to a new home. Doesn't matter if the dog is a 10 week old puppy, an 8 mo old or or a 3 yr old-
It will probably just take lots of patience and love on your part. I am sure once he is more comfortable in his new surroundings he will start to blossom!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

amandam said:


> Thanks already!
> 
> A few more pieces of info. She -said- he was used to a crate. Bought one. He hates it. I absolutely don't trust him at night so I've been putting him in it and offered some Bil-jack treats which he eats. He also doesn't seem to know what a treat it. I bought tons and he doesn't really get excited about them. He eats the Bil-jack kind so I'll go with it.


Todd was really picky about treats when I brought him home. I tried at least a dozen kinds before figuring out that he wouldn't eat treats with grains in them. I tried some Freeze dried liver and salmon treats and he LOVES them. Also cooked chicken breast, chicken jerky and sweet potatoes (sliced thin and baked) are his favorites. Sometimes he also gets cheese...mozzarella is his favorite 
Once you figure out a good bribe only give him his favorites in the crate...reward him for good behavior (being quiet and calm) with a little piece of something yummy and he'll get more relaxed about it.
You can also try feeding him meals in the crate to get him used to it.

It sounds like he's already making nice progress 
How long have you had Cody? 
When you get a chance we'd all love to see pictures of him.


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Crate: ug. I specifically asked his previous owner which type of crate to buy. She said probably just the plastic one. I did. He also pooped in it last night. 
 

I disinfected it and set it out on the deck. I'll spray it down with the hose before I put him in it tonight. He cries and yelps at night. We were doing our best to ignore it so as to not reinforce the crying with letting him out. We're learning (grimace).

I was also just reading about crates. We bought a medium one (I think it said it was for Yorkies (??). He certainly can't stand up in it and turn around, maybe it's one of the travel ones? Do I need to get one of the wire ones?

On a pleasant note, I worked with him today on a toy. It's a chew toy shaped like a bone, but has plastic on the ends and rope in the middle. He figured out what to do with it this afternoon and just a few moments ago laid next to it and started chewing on it. Effusive praise once more! Yay cody!

I picked him up on Tuesday.


----------



## vipbrj (Apr 13, 2009)

It took Wall-E a few days to get comfortable enough to play with toys and understand the bathroom routine. He also was a bit confused by the stairs because he hadn't been in a house with them before (lot of ranch style homes out in California). It'll get easier, I promise!!! Just be patient!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That crate sounds WAY too small for him! I'd say get a wire one but if you still want a plastic one get one that is good for at least 20lbs so that he can be more comfortable in it. He should definitely be able to stand up and turn around in it, if not sprawl out a bit more once he's used to not peeing/pooping in it.

Good luck!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

you know, my breeder suggested a plastic vari-kennel, I got the medium which is about an inch or two larger than the dimensions she recommended, she said it's more like a "den," but I remember my yorkie flipped out at ANY crate. Part of that was my technique for acclimating her to it, or lack of technique I should say. 

What about having him in an ex-pen overnight and when you can't watch him? I have a six sided sturdy plastic "Super Yard" ordered online from Target. I'm thinking if he's only 7lb, that would probably be plenty of room and he probably wouldn't jump out. You could leave the kennel inside that with the door open and put some treats or a stuffed Kong in there and see if he'll eventually go in. Otherwise just a nice pet bed and a potty tray with pee pads or something at the other end. Will he use a pee pad as an alternative? Anyway, an Ex-pen is less confining than a crate, and it seems like a lot of people use that option until their dog is reliable enough to be trusted with full run of the house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I suspect your Cody is lucky he wound up in your care. It does take a little while for them to acclimate to the new place under the best of circumstances, but when there have been other issues it can take a little longer. Sounds as if he's already coming out of his shell a little and as he feels safe and cared for, he should be even more comfortable.

I would definitely go for the wire crate. I had two sizes for my havs and personally prefer the slightly larger one, though others would argue it's better to have them in a smaller one so they can't have a place to relax and a place to potty. If you have his crate where he can see you at night he should start to feel more secure rather quickly. For all the rest of it, it's just a matter of time. 

I can't wait to see a picture of your sweet boy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can get a wire crate and section it off so it's smaller until he grows larger. We bought the kind that came with an extra barrier to put up but some people on here have said they just used a piece of cardboard. Try to make the crate a wonderful place, the trainer we used said to place treats in it when he wasn't looking so he'd find a special surprise and associate the crate with good things.

For crying at night you can put the crate right next to you on a table or nightstand so he can see you. (We did all of this wrong with our first puppy a year ago and he cried a lot! and hates the crate. It went much better with the second one!) 

If he has runny poo I'd be careful with treats until he's all better. Boiled chicken might be better than store-bought treats because of all the additives. I boil several chicken breasts and when they cool I cut them into bite size pieces, put them in snack size Ziploc bags and freeze them. I take out a bag and just keep it in the fridge for when I need it.

There are so many other people on here who can give you much better advice than I have, I hope they'll give your their opinions as well.

Congrats on bringing home Cody, glad he's now in a home where he'll be well cared for and loved. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Every dog is different . Yep even Havanese .. Cosmo was not keen on the plastic airline crate but he did adjust to the Wire crate where yo can seein and he can see out . it does take time for them to aclimatize to a crate . 
There is a small booklet on crate training but it is the same as going up the stairs - offering treats . do not close the door right away do not leave them place the crate nearby your bed or where you are sitting .
I went through a period of whining and crying with my little guys .. You have to do it gradually . 
Some dogs never adjust to a crate - my German shorthair never liked his crate .
I am sure there are other threads here which have a lot more information if you look for them not to mention other Havanese owners .. 
It sounds like you are making good strides in a very short period of time but remember this little guy has a lot to learn and it takes time and your patience and understanding ..
it might be helpful to get some books from the library as well .


----------



## Gail C. Abbott (Mar 25, 2009)

I use a metal play pen (x-pen) and put my pups bed in it. My dogs loves their pen. They go right inside. Most dogs usually don't jump out. Keep the receipt and you can take it back if it doesn't work out. Some dogs feel too closed in with the plastic crates.

Gail, & Gracie, Scarlett and Cierra.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

We brought Rosie into our home when she was 1 1/2 years. Her breeder said to give her 3 months to settle in. I wholeheartedly agree and would even say that it took 6 months for her to fully become part of the "pack". We couldn't love her more. There is so much great advice here, but I would add "give it time", imagine being plopped down in a new family without knowing the rules!


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Going good! No accidents yet today!

(Cody looks just like you're Rosie but has a white tail)

One thing: the parasite test came back negative. Yay. BUT, the wee one still has pretty bad diarrhea. Any thoughts?

He's on puppy chow, which is what his previous owner said he ate but I'm not convinced she was telling the truth. She said "Dog Chow" and I said, "do you mean puppy chow or dog chow" and she replied "Puppy". It seemed suspicious then. 

What would be easiest on his digestive system that won't break the bank and I won't have to cook.  

I bought a larger metal crate this morning. 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Amanda, if your dog has diarrhea (and the stool sample was normal) and your dog acts alert and playful, I would say try 2-3 days of solely boiled white rice&chicken breast and see how that goes. It really isn't that hard to cook that  I also add some plain yogurt to that, about 1 tablespoon 2x a day. See if that helps and then gradually introduce whatever food you want to give.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My breeder was the same about the Vari kennel . None of my dogs liked it . They do work well for cats though .. My cat liked to be in that type of kennel .
I have used the nylon ones also . They are not keen on that either .. I think they get too hot there does not seem to be a lot of air circulation but there is privacy ..
The wire ones work the best for my dogs and I cover them with a towel in the summer and a baby blanket in the winter .. This is for naps and bed time to let them know I am serious and it is nap time and they should rest . 
Am X pen did not work that well with either and i did not feel comfortable leaving Cosmo or Asta alone in it . it was Ok when supervised meaning I was close by to check on him .. 
I have always felt for reassurance and safety the wire crate is best . 
Tulip goes in her crate on her own we never even have to close the door .. She wants a snooze and off she goes to her crate .. 
My guys do not go on their own but we I say naptime off we go and they get in and I close the crate door and latch it . Then I cover it and say have a nice nap . I try and be as upbeat and positive about it as I can and tell them like it is a the crate is great thing and a nice place to go when you need to catch a few ZZZ's
I am reassured they are not getting into mischeif ..


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Amanda and Cody,

You've gotten good advice already and searching through the various threads will provide additional information on just about any topic. lt may just take a while for Cody to settle into your home. Try to think in terms of how you would feel being put in a new environment where everyone in a stranger and you don't understand their language. I'd be stressed too and it would take take me quite a while to get comfortable.

When my previous dog would get bloody stools the vet would recommend boiled chicken and rice for a few days. His stomach/intestinal tract may just be irritated and needs something bland to help calm everything down. It would also be a good idea to take a look at some of the threads on dog food since there is such a wide range of products available with just as wide a range of quality. I also wouldn't worry about giving many treats at this point.

If Cody was neglected or from a backyard breeder/puppy mill/etc. you will just need to start from the beginning as if Cody were a young puppy with a lot more patience required on your part. But take heart, he'll make great progress.

Also, once he's settled in (give it a few months at least) it would be a good idea to get into a puppy class and/or obedience class. It will be good for both of you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com and you'll get lots of info on what foods are good and which ones aren't. You can ask your vet but depending on what your vet sells he/she may lean towards that brand even if it's not really so good. You can also search this forum for recommendations on which foods are good.

Be careful about what treats you may be giving if there's tummy upset. The first time my puppy had diarrhea I didn't even thing about it and kept giving the usual treats, took a while to clear up. Tiny bits of boiled chicken are good to use.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely get rid of that Puppy Chow and check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com as indicated by Anne above. You would do well to choose a kibble in the 5 star category. Just about anything will be better than Puppy Chow.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Amanda & Cody. Good luck in your training.

We got Abby at nearly 8 months of age and had a lot of adjustment issues too numerous to go into but food was one. If it has corn as the first ingredient that is not good - too many poops! We switched her from the Science Diet she was on to Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice (small breed formula). It is dry food and it is simple, pretty nutritious and cut down on the size and number of poops fairly quickly. This was nearly a year ago and she still eats it every day. You can get it at Pet Smart.

Other issues we had was shyness and not playing with toys and now although she is still shy around strangers, she is excited to see people she knows and she runs around and plays with her toys. I would say that it took around five months to have her fully integrated into her surroundings and family but she is now a happy little girl and we love her to death!!


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Poopy crate this morning. Let him out, he peed, he pooped. I gave him -plenty- of time last night to do his duty. My husband came home about 1am and took him out to give him another opportunity but he wouldn't go.

After we went out this morning he came in the house and peed. We were outside nearly 20 minutes prior to this. I brought him back outside for another 20, nothing. At least I caught him.

I bought the crate secondhand, I read the forum, I'll make sure we clean and disinfect it properly. If I give him more room won't this exacerbate the problem? I reassesed the crate we initially got yesterday. He can turn around in it (and does) he just has to crouch to do it. 

Each time he goes outside we praise praise praise. I understand that this is really my failure (re: the potty). It'll take time. Just using this opportunity to vent a titch and try to gather info and save another few mistakes.

Absolutely going to petsmart today and getting different food. Thanks for the references. !


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amanda, welcome to the forum! You are an angel for taking Cody in! Everyone has given great advice here. I'm not sure how much you know about his history. Is it possible that he was kept in a crate or cage for extended periods of time so he learned he had no choice but to eliminate in his crate? In any case, it will take him time to adjust. It may just require a lot of patience and training. Good luck!
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amanda, I feel your pain! That is yet another issue we had with Abby. Unfortunately, I didn't know about the forum until after we had bumbled our way through all these issues. One thing I did was put an old t-shirt that I had worn for a day inside the crate with her. I also got Rescue Remedy - it is available at GNC or most health food stores, I think. It is a liquid with a dropper and I would give her a few drops of that when we left her in the crate to go somewhere. It is supposed to calm them down - it's made for people but a dog trainer I know told me to get that. I don't know whether by then she was just going to do better or if it was the t-shirt and Rescue Remedy but she improved so much and in no time she was fine. By then we had had her for three months so maybe she was finally getting used to the crate! But, I wish I had known about the forum and put her crate by our bed at night so she could be with us and that might have made a big difference. We were so tired of cleaning poop and crate we thought we'd pull our hair out!! But, take heart, it does get better!


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Crate needs to stay out of the bedroom. I think I'm allergic to the dog. No kidding. Went to the ENT Friday; he put me on cortico-steroids and stronger allergy med. He doesn't think it's the dog but just a horrible allergy season here probably exacerbated by the dog. 

No kidding.

I got him groomed (he hadn't been and had lots of hair) and that should help also, but I notice when he licks (and he is a sir-licks-a-lot) I still get hives. 

I think it was Kim that mentioned the 'blue buffalo' food...thanks for the specifics, the site is a bit overwhelming. I'll try that kind.

amanda


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

amandam said:


> I'm the new owner of an 8 month old Havanese. The owner -told- me he was 8 months, healthy, potty trained, etc.
> 
> Got the dog home and he doesn't know how to play, couldn't make it up my two front steps to my house (literally), is definitely not potty trained,etc. He is also not neutered.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Amanda, I could have written your post---we had a very similar experience! We got Baxter in Janurary when he was 7 months old. He was sooo timid the first month, wouldn't go up stairs, was not truly potty trained (even though we were told he was) and had loose stools. He was also horribly frightened to be in a crate. The first few times we tried it he immediately went diarreah all over himself. Even with me lying next to him stroking him through the crate, he would shake. Needless to say, we ditched the crate training. He did wonderful in a dog bed in our room.

That first month was difficult, but from everything you said (that he's so attached to you with such a sweet disposition) I am sure you will have as easy of a time as we did. Baxter soon just started feeling comfortable in the house, and trusting all of us. He would cower away ever so slightly when you reached for him, and now-- 3 months later he no longer does this at all. He soon started going upstairs on his own, and about a month later, with cheering and encouragement, learned how to go down. The going down part took much longer (about a month) but he did get it---I have every confidence your pup will too in no time! Baxter had a difficult time being left alone for the first couple of months (refused to play with toys, refused treats, refused kongs stuffed with goodies, and would claw at the door.) Now, he enjoys his kong, no more clawing... we even video taped him, and he plays with his toys for a while, looks out the window, sleeps, etc. We have something called 'kong time' which automatically dispenses a kong or toy every 2 hours. He'll be sleeping, and then hears the beep and jumps up to receive his little treat. He adjusted remarkably well to us being away at work! I was very nervous at first that it would be an issue, but it has turned out just fine.

Because he is so aggreeable and eager to please, he was very easy to train. He learned to ring the bells to go out in a few weeks, and was consistently not having accidents after the first month. I really cannot believe how similar your story is to ours! Have him checked for Coccidia. Baxter was negative the first time, but at second check it did show up and Arbon fixed that. He continued to have pudding poop though, so we now have him on a limited ingredient dog food for the next few weeks because the vet would like to see if we can narrow down what he might be sensitive to. It is a bummer because he can't have any treats or chews for 2 months. We're giving him extra attention, walks and outdoor time (his favorite) to make up for it. Poor little guy. I've been giving him the special canned dog food in his kong, but somehow I don't think he likes it as much as he use to like his cream cheese lined kong 

He was also not neutered, and I have to say I would suggest you did that ASAP. Right before Baxter hit 8 months he started marking inside, and humping. It started all of a sudden, and I quickly moved up his appointment as I didn't want these behaviors to become a habit. The marking immediately stopped after he was neutered, and the humping lessened. (We do still catch him humping his bed though now and then) 

Keep us posted with his progress. I will be so interested to hear about how he's doing! Good luck, and hang in there... the first month is the worst, but it will get SO much easier after that. Just 3 months after we got him we feel like we have the perfect dog (well, almost... If we can just get him to get over his obsession with legos and the kids webkinz.... )


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

amandam said:


> Crate needs to stay out of the bedroom. I think I'm allergic to the dog. No kidding. Went to the ENT Friday; he put me on cortico-steroids and stronger allergy med. He doesn't think it's the dog but just a horrible allergy season here probably exacerbated by the dog.
> 
> No kidding.
> 
> ...


Oh no, Amanda---I hadn't read this before I posted. I'm so sorry!


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Joanne,

FWIW, he seems to be a rather quick learner; hopefully the other issues will resolve as quickly as the steps. By day 2 he was up and down without any problem. He very rarely cowers with me, which is encouraging as well.

Re: neuter. As he's been to the vet and the groomer I hesitate to have that done asap. Any other people have thoughts on this? I'm looking into a low-cost neuter. I want great care for him and will do this only if I'm confident it's up to par but we seem to be funneling through money--the first vet bill was $180. My husband called me to make sure there wasn't fraud on the cc! 

Will keep you all updated. Thanks so much for the tips and encouragement, really, really!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

amandam said:


> Thanks already!
> 
> A few more pieces of info. She -said- he was used to a crate. Bought one. He hates it. I absolutely don't trust him at night so I've been putting him in it and offered some Bil-jack treats which he eats. He also doesn't seem to know what a treat it. I bought tons and he doesn't really get excited about them. He eats the Bil-jack kind so I'll go with it.
> 
> ...


Amanda, I apologize I jumped the gun and responded to your first post before reading through the thread. Again---so many similarities. I have to say, it was more difficult to potty train (and teach him the bells) without treats (because he also would not eat them for the first few weeks.) I just very softly, high pitched Victoria Stilwell voice would tell him "good boy! Such a good puppy. Good potty outside" when he would go. I also tried to distinguish "peeing from pooping"--- when he did #1 I'd say good potty, when he went #2 I'd say Good poop. It helps now when I want him to go on command. In the morning when I want to go back to bed and he pees immediately, but then starts chasing shadows, and playing around in the yard, I can say "go poop" and he knows to get down to business.

That's great about the stairs! He will be making progress with the potty too so quickly---just you wait and see


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

amandam said:


> Thanks Joanne,
> 
> FWIW, he seems to be a rather quick learner; hopefully the other issues will resolve as quickly as the steps. By day 2 he was up and down without any problem. He very rarely cowers with me, which is encouraging as well.
> 
> ...


LOL, I think we must have been posting at the same time. 
I had the same issue with neutering. I had just had him groomed (first time in his life no doubt) and with all of the trauma of a new home etc. I didn't want to put him through it right away. That is why I had waited originally, but once the marking started, I just decided to move up the appointment for that reason. I totally know what you mean about the vet bills. I have to laugh every time the vet tells me "He's such a healthy boy." Then why have I dropped $500 in the past 3 months here? LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope things get better soon for you. I am sure with a little patience, he will do great. Someone posted this link on another thread for certificates for low cost neuters. I beleive a few people used these. Here is the link. http://www.friendsofanimals.org/programs/spay-neuter/index.html


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, welcome to you and Cody ! I'm glad you found this great place to get advice, a friendly ear and some support. With all the members here, you will no doubt get at least a few tips that will work for you.  

First thing that I would do is change Cody's food and I'm glad you're considering that. As Ann and Daniel mentioned, the analysis website is a great tool for knowing what is REALLY in commercial dog food! :jaw: Hopefully, with time and a better diet, the loose stools will stop. 

I'm sorry to hear about you getting hives from Cody's licking! That is very unusual, but another member here, Missy, sometimes also reacts to one of her Havs' saliva. With time, maybe you'll become more tolerant of that and it won't be such a health issue for you. Keeping fingers crossed!  

It sounds like Cody was not at all well cared for before you got him. There's been a of great advice, so no point in repeating. If you have some time to share pictures, we'd really, really love that. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

One other thing you can try Amanda, give him some food in his crate. He's less likely to pee/poo where he has food.

Like Marj said, show us some photos!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I think if there's a way to at least keep his crate right outside your bedroom with the door open so you can hear him whining at night, it will give you a chance to snatch him up and take him outside for pooping. Maybe he has been whining to get out but couldn't hold it much longer cause no one heard him. It's hard for humans to hold diarrhea until they make it to the bathroom, so no one should expect a little dog to hold it through the night. He may not whine but sure will get listless for a moment before he goes.
Also, when you take him out for potty and he doesn't go, bring him inside and carry him directly into his crate for 10-15 min and then carry him out again for 20 min and so on until he goes outside. It is important to carry him, so he won't get a chance to go inside. When you are outside with him, take him to where you want him to eliminate and stay there, no talking, until he does his business or you decide to take him inside to crate him for 10-15 min. He will understand quickly.
I used to clean accidents with distilled vinegar, it's cheap, it's non-toxic, and it works great to remove odors, etc. I even wiped his crate with it and let it air out before re-use. As Ann suggested, I would feed him in his crate too, it will help him like the crate and hopefully keep him from using it as a toilet. But like I mentioned before, he may not 'want' to poop in there, but just can't hold a bout of diarrhea in the middle of the night.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with Maryam. Poor little guy.


----------

